# [By Demand] Digit August 2007



## FatBeing (Jun 28, 2007)

Begin!


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 28, 2007)

Um..

VMware Workstation 6


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 28, 2007)

LINUX MINT LATEST KDE VERSION

BELINIX LATEST DVD VERSION

MUSIX LATEST DISTRO

and more ebooks and some free music composing software like "acid pro and fruity loops".


----------



## nithinks (Jun 28, 2007)

ULEAD COOL 3D 3.5 TRIAL
ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS3 TRIAL
ADOBE AFTER EFFECTS CS3 PROFESSIONAL TRIAL


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 28, 2007)

Cpu Review


----------



## Tapomay (Jun 29, 2007)

Object Dock (latest)

*Vista Transformation Pack 7* and all the extras
(v7.0.1 will be released next week)

Intervideo WinDVD Platinum 8

*ConceptDraw Professional 7*
ftp://download.conceptdraw.com/full/cd/win/ConceptDrawProEn.zip

Ulead VideoStudio 11

RealPlayer 11

Nero 7 (latest)

SRS Audio Sandbox


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 29, 2007)

Super Converter(discussed in one sub-forum)

Vista Transformation Pack

Firefox Extensions

WB themes

You-Tube Comedy/Parody videos(If u can)


----------



## hsr (Jun 29, 2007)

Um....
Adobe flash cs3
HP OOTP
flash player 9
nero vision enhancement pack
VTP 7
and mc afee update


----------



## nikhil1243 (Jun 29, 2007)

photodex softwares and adobe cs3 collection


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 29, 2007)

Fast Track to Flash


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 29, 2007)

Fast Track on c#

digit archive final

WB themes


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 29, 2007)

Another laptop shootout...   'coz of the plenty of new models that have been released at this time of the year...!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 29, 2007)

lots of celebs wallpapers , themes , winamp skins , wmp skins , n last but not the least FS to Windows Customizations alongwid tutorials by Vishal Gupta Plz ,......


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 29, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Another laptop shootout...   'coz of the plenty of new models that have been released at this time of the year...!


Yeah, I want that too. Preferably Dell.


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 30, 2007)

DirectX 9.0c (June 2007)


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 30, 2007)

Scansoft Dragon NaturallySpeaking 9


----------



## SMARTLUBANA (Jun 30, 2007)

hi can u add 

linux knopix live cd

i really need this live cd

plz add this one in the august digit cd or dvd


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 30, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> Scansoft Dragon NaturallySpeaking 9


 
EVEN I WANT THIS .


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 30, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> Scansoft Dragon NaturallySpeaking 9



I wud like a demo too


----------



## **<131789=Genius>** (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi!! Pleasssssssssse add the game Crashday & harry potter order of phoenix demo
 in digit august 2007.Pleassssssseee


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 1, 2007)

Here we go

Vista VG theme by Vishal Gupta

*www.deviantart.com/deviation/57715902/
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/57717375/

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61413

Plzz if u can include this also


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 1, 2007)

1) Anna Kournikova on Cover Page

2) Digit Test Center Videos

I demand the price of being loyal to Digit for years, I demand my adorable Anna Kournikova on Digit Cover page!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 1, 2007)

are you not tired of seeking anna, poor kid, you have been asking for it for quite long.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Here we go
> 
> Vista VG theme by Vishal Gupta
> 
> ...


thnx.  
I'm glad u liked the theme.


----------



## qams (Jul 2, 2007)

nithinks said:
			
		

> ULEAD COOL 3D 3.5 TRIAL
> ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS3 TRIAL


 

ECJACTLY



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> 1) Anna Kournikova on Cover Page
> 
> 2) Digit Test Center Videos
> 
> I demand the price of being loyal to Digit for years, I demand my adorable Anna Kournikova on Digit Cover page!!


 

ME TOO


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jul 2, 2007)

Enigma on music section


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

Suniye plz give * open Suse 10.2 *this time  plz  and stop giving updates of Avast and all  ++++ A Fast Track to *Ubuntu*


----------



## raj_cyborg (Jul 2, 2007)

*Hey ya guys wonderful mag this digit.Can you please include Fedora Core 7 and some network management software like Solar Winds, Whats up Gold etc.*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 2, 2007)

Please include Processors Review


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

raj_cyborg said:
			
		

> *Hey ya guys wonderful mag this digit.Can you please include Fedora Core 7 and some network management software like Solar Winds, Whats up Gold etc.*


Fedora 7 is already being provided with July edition


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 2, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Suniye plz give *open Suse 10.2 *this time  plz  and stop giving updates of Avast and all  ++++ A Fast Track to *Ubuntu*


 
wait a couple of months open suse 10.3 will be out.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 2, 2007)

there is a nice thread abt iphone alternatives pl do a detailed article on it . . 
and . . . 
do provide open src games . . doom . quake . . older versions are open right . . 
partition manager bootable which can part linux too . . alcohol software n reg mech . . 
update soft for sony SE W  series . . thats all for now .


----------



## Pravas (Jul 3, 2007)

I want to thanks Digit Team for accepting my request for Last month's *Fast Track On Apple and Laptops*..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 3, 2007)

FAST TRACK TO SOLARIS/OPEN SOLARIS.


----------



## smj (Jul 4, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Total commander 7 Trial - 2mb (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-managers/Total-Commander.shtml)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

*SPSS 15 trial* (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

Magic Total Video Converter (*downloads.zdnet.co.uk/0,1000000375,39301039s,00.htm)

please give me these software


----------



## shivendrashukla (Jul 4, 2007)

How about including latest JDK from sun and Net beans?? And Safari web browser??
Also the following can be considered

1. MS.NET 2005 service Pack 1
2. Nokia and sony ericsson PC Suite


Cheers
Shivendra


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, in addition to free games as well as demo of big games, I would like small games from gamehouse, reflexive, bigfish, etc.. They make good games.



			
				anujsaini said:
			
		

> Please include Processors Review


 Yeah, i want that too. And AGP cards are still available. How about a review/test centre on the latest ones available???


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 4, 2007)

auto patcher may + june + july


----------



## guhanath (Jul 5, 2007)

Fast Track and preview for upcoming and future Technologies


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 5, 2007)

Cpu Review


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 5, 2007)

contactpraven2001 said:
			
		

> auto patcher may + june + july


June has released now and u talking abt july


----------



## amol_dan (Jul 5, 2007)

*Vectorlinux 5.8 SOHO Final*

Vectorlinux 5.8 SOHO Final. Fastest linux I have seen, everything out of the box, no unnecessary bloat.


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Jul 5, 2007)

Include Open Office and SeaMonkey in essentials, and please, if possible, add Freespire as the Linux Distro.
Arigatou minna-san! ^_____^


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2007)

*************** My Wish List For August 2007 *************

*Latest version of Cyberlink PowerDVD Trail or
Intervideo WinDVD 8 Platinum*

*AutoPatcher Vista*
*NeroLINUX 3.0.0.0*
*Wine 0.9.37*

*webaroo pack of whole digit forum for offline viewing*

*Latest version of VMWARE Workstation*

*OpenOffice.org for Windows 2.2.1*

*Some Blender tutorials Located on Blender's Website*

*Hiren's BootCD 9.1*

Vista Transformation Pack 7

Pinnacle studio plus 11
Komodo Edit for Windows 4.2.0 Beta 2
Foto2Avi 1.6 Beta
Open Contacts 4.1.0.496 Beta
BOINC for Windows 5.10.8
Spybot Search and Destroy (Beta) 1.5.1.12 Beta
LEGO Digital Designer for Windows 2.1
DirectX Redistributable June 2007
Netscape Navigator for Linux 9.0 Beta 1
cheatbook database 2007 or 2008

Also *Adobe Premier Latest Trial
       Adobe after Effects Latest Trial*


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Jul 6, 2007)

i want solaris please


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 6, 2007)

Software fow Vista and a Fast Track to Flash cs3.


----------



## daemon (Jul 6, 2007)

Adobe After Effect professional Trial
Some video tutorials for linux
.Net Frameworks 1 ,2,3 develoment kits please too!!


----------



## ankurya1985 (Jul 6, 2007)

I want trial Version of Object Desktop  supporting Vista including some of the best skins.
some DVD cutter ,newest version of ati catalyst display driver,some free wallpaper downloader.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm really hoping that u give out most (if not all  of my list.
And please try to give out all of the game patches/updates mentioned.
And since you've got so much space on your hand, I don't think it's gonna be impossible.

Softwares -
---------

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 2.25

Alcohol 120% 1.9.6.5429

Sony Sound Forge v9.0a
*sony-017.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a-trial_enu.exe
*download.sonymediasoftware.com/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe
*sony-697.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe
*sony-017.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe

WinZip v11.1 Build 7466
*download.winzip.com/winzip111.exe

VLC Media Player 0.8.6c
*ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/software/videolan/vlc/0.8.6c/win32/vlc-0.8.6c-win32.exe

Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility 8.3.0.1014
*downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/13326/a08/infinst_autol.exe

GSpot v2.70a
*www.headbands.com/gspot/v26x/GSpot270a.zip

nLite 1.3.5
*home.midmaine.com/~nlite/nlite/nLite-1.3.5.installer.exe

Winamp Pro 5.35 b1305
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp535_pro.exe

Seagate DiscWizard
*www.seagate.com/support/discwizard/DiscWizardSetup.en.exe

VirtualDub 1.7.2.27700
*nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/virtualdub/VirtualDub-1.7.2.zip

WinRAR 3.70
*www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar370.exe

Firefox 2.0.0.4
*ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozil...2.0.0.4/win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 2.0.0.4.exe

Adobe Reader 8.1.0
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/8.x/8.1/enu/AdbeRdr810_en_US.exe

Yahoo! Messenger 8.1.0.402
*download.yahoo.com/ycs/msg/dl/msgr8/us/ymsgr810_402_us.exe

ICQ 6.0 Build 5391
*ftp.icq.com/pub/ICQ6/Install_ICQ6.exe

Nokia PC Suite 6.84 Release 10
*nds1.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_6_84_10_3_eng_web.exe

Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.2
*sdlc-esd.sun.com/ESD33/JSCDL/jdk/6...ws-i586-p.exe&File=jre-6u2-windows-i586-p.exe
*192.18.108.138/ECom/EComTicketServ.../jre-6u2-oth-JPR:2/jre-6u2-windows-i586-p.exe

Java SE Development Kit 6 Update 2
*192.18.108.228/ECom/EComTicketServ.../jdk-6u2-oth-JPR:2/jdk-6u2-windows-i586-p.exe
*sdlc-esd.sun.com/ESD33/JSCDL/jdk/6...ws-i586-p.exe&File=jdk-6u2-windows-i586-p.exe

Nero Burning Rom 7.10.1.0
ftp://ftp6.usw.nero.com/PUB/e322bc2df0d620fa178ea858a6c9cf38/Nero-7.10.1.0_eng_update.exe
*ftp6.usw.nero.com/PUB/e322bc2df0d620fa178ea858a6c9cf38/Nero-7.10.1.0_eng_update.exe
ftp://nero-mirror.com/software/Nero7/7.10.1.0/Nero-7.10.1.0_eng_update.exe
*nero-mirror.com/software/Nero7/7.10.1.0/Nero-7.10.1.0_eng_update.exe

------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/...0b/WindowsServer2003-KB914961-SP2-x86-ENU.exe

Update Rollup 1 for Windows 2000 SP4 (KB891861)
*download.microsoft.com/download/2/...982f1e906a86c5/WindowsXP-KB923689-x86-ENU.EXE

DirectX 9.0c (June 2007) (or July 2007 if available)
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/...-b6c8-2cd5742a073a/directx_jun2007_redist.exe

------------------------------------------------------------

Realtek A4.00 Drivers
ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe
ftp://202.65.194.212/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe
ftp://218.210.127.132/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe

------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
-----
*
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix Demo
Rise Of Legends Demo
Titan Quest: Immortal Throne Demo*

Far Cry AMD64 Exclusive Content Upgrade
*download2.gamespot.com/sd/wB7DudOc...ejk/d4/gsc/action/farcry/farcry_amd64_ecu.exe

Far Cry AMD64 Upgrade
*download2.gamespot.com/sd/lnIvkX4E...c/action/farcry/farcry_amd64upgrade_us_uk.exe

Bejeweled Deluxe (PopCap)
*www.popcap.com/installer_download_ec.php?url=BejeweledSetup.exe

F.E.A.R. v1.07 to v1.08 Patch
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/2/489092/fear_update_en_107_108.exe
ftp://ftp.vugames.com/pub/sierra/fear/updates/fear_update_en_107_108.exe

Prey v1.3 Patch
*downloads.2kgames.com/prey/DH-Patch-2007-01-29-13117-final2.zip
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.c...5/505293/dh-patch-2007-01-29-13117-final2.zip

Quake 4 Patch v1.4.2
*webfiles.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4-1.4.2.zip
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/5/519230/quake4-1.4.2.exe

Command & Conquer3 - Tiberium Wars v1.05 Patch
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/2/516805/cnc3_patch105_english.exe

Company of Heroes Patches v1.4 to v1.7 Incremental Patch
*thq.vo.llnwd.net/o10/CoH/retail/EN_140_170_Patch.exe
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/0/516264/en_140_170_patch.exe

Titan Quest v1.20 to v1.30r Incremental Patch
*thq.vo.llnwd.net/o10/TQ/Patches/Patch_Standalone_120_to_130r2.exe
*l.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.c.../p/3/508035/patch_standalone_120_to_130r2.exe

------------------------------------------------------------

*Small Games*

Wheel of Fortune 2
Snapshot Adventures: Secret of Bird Island
Nanny Mania
Escape From Paradise
Alice Greenfingers
Chocolatier
Teddy Tavern - A Culinary Adventure
Virtual Villagers - The Lost Children
Turtle Odyssey 1 & 2
Turtix
Fairy Godmother Tycoon
Ice Cream Tycoon
Cathy's Caribbean Club
Grimm's Hatchery
The Apprentice: Los Angeles
Coffee House Chaos
Nanny Mania
Escape from Paradise
Recyclorama
Profitville
Azada


----------



## munster monster (Jul 7, 2007)

latest version of phpbb, smf, coppermine photo gallery, MyBB and including a  lot of themes....
i know this is impossible though...

but it is still less than he person above me


----------



## Devaa (Jul 7, 2007)

Please bring a Fast Track to Game Development if possible in the next issue

Any way U can inform me about Implemnting VPN on Linux . please provide required tutorials and softwares


----------



## smj (Jul 7, 2007)

[B]SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]
[/B]
*Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/6...cts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]
*

avast update

Digit Archive update

Mandriva Linux Cd iso 

please give me SPSS 15 trial and win xp 64 edition trial


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 7, 2007)

arc gis---


----------



## Tapomay (Jul 8, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> *************** My Wish List For August 2007 *************
> 
> *Latest version of Cyberlink PowerDVD Trail or
> Intervideo WinDVD 8 Platinum*
> ...



+1 vote for these.

Please do not forget to include *Vista Transformation Pack 7*. It has many major fixes, upgrades and additions. It's the best thing which can give the taste of 'Vista' to us - the poor folks.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 8, 2007)

What is the price for being loyal to Digit ??
Well in my case you guys just need to give Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2007)

Could you please include the ISO images of the following distros. I am sure they can be accommadated if Fedora DVD was accomodated in July.


PC OS Linux 2007
SimplyMEPIS
Gentoo
Linux Mint


----------



## vinutux (Jul 8, 2007)

Hay gays ,

  Please ................ include UBUNTU ADDON CD FROM *imaginux.com/addoncd/feisty.php ................... plse 

because it is sized 600-700 mb.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 8, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> What is the price for being loyal to Digit ??
> Well in my case you guys just need to give Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!


 

bhai logon is deewaane ki baat sun lo


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 8, 2007)

lots of celebs wallpapers , themes , winamp skins , wmp skins , n last but not the least FS to Windows Customizations alongwid tutorials by Vishal Gupta Plz ,......

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49141

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21217

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61873


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 8, 2007)

PLZ, PLZ, PLZ give the demo of 

i) Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix DEMO
*www.gamershell.com/download_19794.shtml

ii) Overlord DEMO
*www.gamedaily.com/overlord/pc/game-downloads/5243

iii) Transformers : The Game DEMO


PLZ, PLZ, PLZ

Those free games SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## mad_hatter_11 (Jul 8, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> What is the price for being loyal to Digit ??
> Well in my case you guys just need to give Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!




+1 vote for the kournikova (l)/(c)over.Dude ur persuation rox!!!!!!


----------



## azeem (Jul 9, 2007)

azeem


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 9, 2007)

vinutux said:
			
		

> Hay gays


What do u mean by "*gays*"?



			
				Mrinal Mohit said:
			
		

> PLZ, PLZ, PLZ give the demo of
> 
> i) Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix DEMO
> *www.gamershell.com/download_19794.shtml
> ...


Yeah, I want those too.


----------



## ComputerUser (Jul 9, 2007)

Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 9, 2007)

ComputerUser said:
			
		

> Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise!



they gave that in July Anniversary Issue...didn't u get it ?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 9, 2007)

Cyberlink Power Dvd 7.3
Nero 7.10
Directx 9.0c June Or July

Fast Track On C#

Gspot 2.7         | Latest |
Autopatcher June 2007 
Pinnacle Studio 11
Sony Sound Forge 9
Virtual Dub    | Latest |
Nokia Pc Suit    | Latest |


----------



## aneek (Jul 10, 2007)

what about SUSE 10.1 ??????


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 10, 2007)

Nero 7.9


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2007)

azeem said:
			
		

> azeem


We are here not because we are free, we are here because we are not free !!
You see you set me free !!!

I can guess who you could be, but I am not sure. If only you could reply to my above quote, may be I know who you are ???


BTW FatBeing don't cha forget Anna Kournikova on Cover Page


----------



## j_h (Jul 10, 2007)

autopacher autopacher autopacher autopacher autopacher autopacher


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 10, 2007)

aneek said:
			
		

> what about SUSE 10.1 ??????


 
in a couple of months 10.3 will be out anf you are asking for 10.1


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 10, 2007)

Please review mp3 players (including video) players in the next mag. With so many entirely different reviews online itz difficult to choose one


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2007)

Here you are! Please include these :- 

1. Vista VG theme and full tutorial by VIShal gupTA I Love The Theme. 

2. Fast Track To "ANIMATION" Please!! 

3. Good english music albums like before.  

4. Please do not accept the idea to include "HINDI" songs. We have already sufficient for now. 

5. Some great fantasy eye-candy wallpapers. 

6. Bricko Pack Vista Inspirant from CrystalXP.com 

7. Harry Potter 5 Wallpapers

8. and at last please include Photoshop tutorial from beginning in cd\dvd.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jul 10, 2007)

Debian 4.0r0 DVD


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 11, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Debian 4.0r0 DVD


 
when you are geting with lfy debian special and you already have the discs, still you are demanding here


----------



## ComputerUser (Jul 11, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> they gave that in July Anniversary Issue...didn't u get it ?


They gave the professional edition. I searched for office 2007 products and got this enterprise edition download page in microsoft. Want to see how it is.

Also if possible, include some vista THEMES. I want only the THEMES, not the themes pack or anything else.


----------



## dhawal4u (Jul 11, 2007)

*all CYBERLINK SOFTWARE ESP POWERDVD with all latest version*


----------



## viivaakash (Jul 11, 2007)

My choice for Knoppix 5.11


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 11, 2007)

spss 15 --
i need this desperatelyyyy


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (Jul 12, 2007)

lots of celebs wallpapers , themes , winamp skins , wmp skins , n last but not the least FS to Windows Customizations alongwid tutorials by Vishal Gupta Plz ,......

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49141

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21217

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61873
__________________
I CHALLENGE THE IMPOSSIBLE !


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 12, 2007)

Please include lots of E3 Games Trailers, i hope mostly all Gamers will like it


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 12, 2007)

ZoneAlarm Pro v7.0.362.000
*download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/1043_zl/zapSetup_70_362_000_en.exe

Adobe Flash Player 9.0.47.0 (IE)
*fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/licensing/win/install_flash_player_active_x.exe

Adobe Flash Player 9.0.47.0
*fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player.exe

Quicktime 7.2
*appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/c...61-2915.20070710.pO94c/QuickTimeInstaller.exe


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 12, 2007)

Microsoft Pre-release Software Visual Studio Code Name "Orcas" Beta 1

Please!

Dhanu Saud
Nepal


----------



## smj (Jul 12, 2007)

*SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]
*
Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/6...cts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]


avast update

Digit Archive update

Mandriva Linux Cd iso


----------



## anup9148 (Jul 12, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> I'm really hoping that u give out most (if not all  of my list.
> And please try to give out all of the game patches/updates mentioned.
> And since you've got so much space on your hand, I don't think it's gonna be impossible.
> 
> ...




contact at 09336769609 then i will give u all software with full registraction.pk


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 13, 2007)

anup9148 said:
			
		

> contact at 09336769609 then i will give u all software with full registraction.pk


Well dude, most of my demands are freeware & easily available. As for small games, everyone gets 60 minutes free trial & that is more than enough to satisfy needs & determine whether to buy it or not.


----------



## agnels (Jul 13, 2007)

Long time since you gave *Java Runtime Envirnoment 6 Update 1*. Must be featured in the Essentials space. Without this applets dont work. Simply put it website look blank without it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 14, 2007)

The resident evil 4 patch 1.1 *patches.ubi.com/resident_evil_4/resident_evil_4_1.10_eur.exe and mouseaim mod....


----------



## luvtheedragon (Jul 14, 2007)

quicktime 7.3 ; 

Xfire gaming kit;

aoe3: indian civilisation expansion pack demo;

review on UPS and power supply management
/* we had enuf processor, motherboard, speaker,monitor, optic deive, headset, hard disk, laptop, mobile, mp3 player, tv, reviews.........its time we moved on*/

fast track on cyber crimes............that would be cool


----------



## 1969 (Jul 14, 2007)

Webshots Photo Collection


----------



## Sumesh (Jul 14, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Another laptop shootout...   'coz of the plenty of new models that have been released at this time of the year...!



Yes, Digit guys themselves wrote in July shootout that Dell, Acer etc. are going through a product refresh cycle. Atleast a shootout of those new models alone would be highly desired.


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 14, 2007)

Last Month IDoser. This month Neuro Programmer 2 Professional:

*www.transparentcorp.com/products/np/download_pro.php
 and 

Scansoft Dragon NaturallySpeaking 9 would also be great

Java SDK


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jul 14, 2007)

Appz:
Dragon NaturallySpeaking 9
Recognix Facecode Dx

Games:
Some new ones like Harry Potter & OOP etc.


----------



## fakkadbaba (Jul 15, 2007)

Firstly, some educational freeware for toddlers upto 5-6years old, whereby they can be taught alphabets, maths, coordination, thinking and such like traits expected of them. This should be a regular feature for all issues. Secondly, a pullout or a handout giving all details of softwares/material available on the CD and DVD of that month. We can compile them and also mark those which we like. Will help those quikly locate their rquirement who have no access to internet. It can be in a tabulated form.


----------



## mskgadv (Jul 15, 2007)

Adobe premiere cs3 trial


----------



## Areeb Khan (Jul 16, 2007)

Mrinal Mohit said:
			
		

> PLZ, PLZ, PLZ give the demo of
> 
> i) Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix DEMO
> *www.gamershell.com/download_19794.shtml
> ...


I agree.Plus
Open Suse10.2 or Knoppix Live Cd or Mandriva Linux.


----------



## viv_612 (Jul 17, 2007)

yes mandriva 2007 cd or dvd whatsoever on it comes will be great



also how about some media players for linux (fedora core 7 on ur july dvd) that can play mp3 vcd n dvd files 


or solaris cds or dvd will be great


pls provide linux distros frm above mentioned as it will be very helpful for students like me working on linux 


plssssssssssssss do provide them...........   

also it will make people shift from windows to linux  that will reduce piracy n make linux popular n famous 

plssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 1c3m4n (Jul 17, 2007)

Give wallpapers of the latest games.


----------



## viv_612 (Jul 18, 2007)

how abt giving *solaris* or *red hat latest version* or *mandriva*


it will really be very helpful to us



and we will be really be very thankful to you


and yes make it a complete linux issue (if you can)


----------



## vavinashraju (Jul 18, 2007)

Small Games

Wheel of Fortune 2
Snapshot Adventures: Secret of Bird Island
Nanny Mania
Escape From Paradise
Alice Greenfingers
Chocolatier
Teddy Tavern - A Culinary Adventure
Virtual Villagers - The Lost Children
Turtle Odyssey 1 & 2
Turtix
Fairy Godmother Tycoon
Ice Cream Tycoon
Cathy's Caribbean Club
Grimm's Hatchery
The Apprentice: Los Angeles
Coffee House Chaos
Nanny Mania
Escape from Paradise
Recyclorama
Profitville
Azada

please include these small games ........has been requested by somebody before in this forum also.
waiting to see these games


----------



## src2206 (Jul 19, 2007)

I am not sure whether FatBeing reads this, but still.....

Could Digit publish a *comparative article on Linux Distros*? As the last comparison was way back in 2006 featuring FC5 which is now upgraded to FC7 with lots of change. 

I hope that Digit team will accept an article request in a thread for Media content request.


----------



## qams (Jul 20, 2007)

*Vista Transformation Pack 7 *

*MS Visual Studio .NET 2005 service Pack 1*

Visual Studio 2008 beta (for future beta2)

AutoPatcher Vista July 2007


----------



## manjit_87 (Jul 20, 2007)

pls give _*REDHAT*_ latest version or _*mandriva*_ or _suse_ or _*solaris*_ as mentioned  above in this post


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Jul 21, 2007)

the best & last suggestion of me at this forum-> 'Pack ur bags & go home'
bye.......will never miss the days spent in here.... 
                                        god bless u all.........


----------



## koshyjohn (Jul 21, 2007)

neoSearch
Link: *koshyjohnuk.googlepages.com/neosearch.exe
Link to screenshot: *koshyjohnuk.googlepages.com/neosearch.jpg

Description page: *koshyjohnuk.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!F4FDCDD58A02D3EC!1294.entry

Details:

What does neoSearch do?
- Indexes your computer intelligently
- Watch results dynamically change as you type in a query (first 4 results; its instantaneous <0.04 seconds usually)
- Full results are available in a new window if you press the magnifying glass button (~ 0.20 seconds)
- Maintains logs for you to go through (performance counters) - check the options window
- Indexes ID3 tags of MP3s too

Performance
(Indexing)
On a system with 122,790 files running Windows Vista (its faster on XP):
- 1 minute 5 seconds (fastest)
- 2 minutes 3 seonds (ID3 tag reading of 8000+ mp3 files)
- 3 minutes 6 seconds (the above and all system files included)
(Searching)
dynamic results: ~0.02 seconds
full results: ~0.20 seconds


MORE DETAILS AT THE LINK ABOVE...

This is a user submission. I created this software myself.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm back after a ban and guess what, I haven't changed and I assure you I won't ..... guraran-damn-teed !!!

All I want is Anna Kournikova on Cover Page


----------



## viv_612 (Jul 23, 2007)

plsssssssssss give mandriva or red hat or suse or solaris



n pls give 

rediff bol latest version
plssssssssssssssss


----------



## neeru_igi (Jul 24, 2007)

battlefield 2 latest patch


----------



## qams (Jul 24, 2007)

Borland Developer Studio 2006 Architect trial
OR
C# builder 
C++ builder 

Place these softs into September DVD.

+

*VS Service pack 1* (General not Vista)

AutoPatcher XP and Vista


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 25, 2007)

Please give *Redhat* or *Solaris*.
thak you.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2007)

no solaris please, give mandriva


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey give the preview!!!


----------



## Sumit Kumar (Jul 27, 2007)

Well Want Webarooo Wikipedia Pack .....
The Complete Wikipedia pack.....


----------



## smj (Jul 28, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Total commander 7 Trial - 2mb (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-managers/Total-Commander.shtml)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

Mandriva 2007 not other distribution. please mandriva 2007

vinyl high definition audio driver

Man Utd are champions again


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 28, 2007)

bios updates .....


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok Sorry for the impatience guyz, This is my demand for september-

The Project Gutenberg Science Fiction CD 

*www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Science_Fiction_(Bookshelf)


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

phuchungbhutia said:
			
		

> bios updates .....


U must be joking!!!!!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 29, 2007)

*movie trailers* 
surfs up
transfrmrs
ratatouille
narnia 2008
*games*
ridge racer (any or 7 if possibl)
transfrmers.(demo)
spiderman3(demo)
pirates of carrabean3( demo )
spiderman1(full version if u can)
netstorm latest  version.
project zero crimson butterfly (demo)
something like lf2 but better


*softwares*
Nvidia 162.18 forceware winxp WHQL drivers(pleeeease )
alias sketchbook  
bodypaint 3d
cinema4d

*music*
laundry service album by shakira
air supply
akons belly dancer song

*wallpapers*
lots of animation genre
music genre
fantasy genre
pc games genre.


i know i have asked fr a lot ,so please allocate it through the months to come but please give it all.


----------



## qams (Jul 30, 2007)

Borland Developer Studio 2006 Architect trial
OR
C# builder 
C++ builder 

Place these softs into September DVD.

+

VS Service pack 1 (General not Vista)

AutoPatcher XP and Vista


----------

